# Help! Over grooming bald/wet hamster??



## Izzy19G (May 16, 2020)

Hi, my Syrian male hamster is about 1yr 3monthish and he started balding slightly in February, took him to the vets and he was started on anti fungal and antibiotic medication. However those both didn’t do anything and he continued to get worse, so I took him back at the start of April and he had some anti parasite drops and I thoroughly cleaned his cage and they worked so well, he was back to his normal self and fur was growing back! Then at the beginning of May whilst buying his food I picked up the Beaphar Syrian anti parasite as it had really good reviews everywhere and I was recommend it by a family friend, I weighed him and put on the correct amount of treatment and cleaned his cage thoroughly again. However a couple days later he started getting really bad again, coming out every evening a little bit more bald and wet  So I just took him back to the vets recently to get some advice and she gave him the original anti parasite drops again however he’s come out tonight and he is still wet and balding more! He is still eating and drinking normally as he always has however he isn’t running on his wheel as much and just seems uncomfortable  i really don’t know what to do next because I feel like I’ve tried almost everything so any advice and help would be really appreciated!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello, Sorry to hear about your hamster.

As the anti parasite drops did the job, I'm just wondering, have you been using the same bag of bedding all this time?
Just thinking the parasites could be in the bedding and so he is being constantly re-infected? 

Or do you have any wooden toys and did you replace them or does he have the same toys? As again I believe the parasites could be on the toys?


----------

